# Zykluszeit ermitteln ??



## 78tiom (2 April 2007)

Hallo ! brauche Hilfe zur Zykluszeit! 
Wie kann ich einen Zyklus Millisekundengenau ermitteln.
Soll bei einem Prozess die letzten 5 Zyklen an einem OP anzeigen. git es für so etwas einen fertigen FC ( SFC ), oder Kann ich das mit den Tacktmerkern der CPU erschlagen ? Programmiere in AWL.
Danke schon mal für eure hilfe.

Brauche nicht die Zykluszeit der CPU zu ermitteln, sondern von meinem Prozess, bedeutet start Bearbeitung bis ende Bearbeitung.

Hat jemad ein Beispiel in KOP für mich ??


----------



## plc_tippser (2 April 2007)

Im OB1 Lokaldatenteil gibt es die milisek genau.

Brauchst du nur umkopieren.

Gruß, pt


----------



## MSB (2 April 2007)

OB1 - LW6, da steht immer die Zykluszeit, des letzen Zyklus drin.
OB1_PREV_CYCLE

Einen FIFO Buffer für deine 5 Werte musst du allerdings noch basteln.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 78tiom (2 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Im OB1 Lokaldatenteil gibt es die milisek genau.
> 
> Brauchst du nur umkopieren.
> 
> Gruß, pt


 

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort.
Brauche nicht die Zykluszeit der CPU zu ermitteln sondern von meinem Prozess, bedeutet start Bearbeitung bis ende Bearbeitung.


----------



## 78tiom (2 April 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> OB1 - LW6, da steht immer die Zykluszeit, des letzen Zyklus drin.
> OB1_PREV_CYCLE
> 
> Einen FIFO Buffer für deine 5 Werte musst du allerdings noch basteln.
> ...


 

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort.
Brauche nicht die Zykluszeit der CPU zu ermitteln sondern von meinem Prozess, bedeutet start Bearbeitung bis ende Bearbeitung.
m.f.G. 78tiom


----------



## MSB (2 April 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre:
Die Systemzeit zum Start bzw. Ende deines Prozesses auslesen, dann die beiden Werte mit dem FC 34    SB_DT_DT aus der Standart-Library (IEC-Functions) die Differenz ausrechnen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## volker (2 April 2007)

systemzeit am prozessbeginn speichern und am prozessende.
daraus die differenz ermitteln mit fc34 aus den iec.

edit:
 zu langsam


----------



## 78tiom (2 April 2007)

Wo steht die Systemzeit?


----------



## MSB (2 April 2007)

Steht im OB1 ab LW12, oder kann mit SFC1 ausgelesen werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 78tiom (2 April 2007)

Danke! werde es versuchen!


----------



## plc_tippser (2 April 2007)

Sehr einfach ist es auch so:

einen TON mit einer sehr hohen Einschaltzeit starten. Z.B. 2h

Wenn der Zyklus beendet ist, die abgelaufene Zeit, ist in ms, nehmen und auf den gewünschten Wert (s, min, Std ) skalieren.

Geht sehr einfach und ist gut im Onlinestatus nachzuvollziegen.

pt


----------



## 78tiom (2 April 2007)

Danke das war ein super Tipp.
m.f.G. 78tiom


----------

